# Lobo's time on Earth is coming to an end - please



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Dear friends,

Please keep us in your prayers. Lobo's time is coming to an end. Next Friday I will be back in Minnesota and have scheduled a home visit w/our vet. I am asking for one last review of his health but really just need my vet to tell me what I need to do. I hate to say goodbye to my friend. I remember getting him in California in 1995. I was in the USAF, stationed at Travis AFB. His first visit to the AF vet he was so upset for having to go there, as he walked out he stopped, looked at the tech, squatted and pooped in the floor. He then looked at me, smiled and we walked out. He hated vet offices. He has always been a character!

But over the last few months he has stopped eating correctly and now the only food he will half way eat is raw hamburger and a raw steak. No kibble, no wet foods...sometimes hand fed human stuff that is cooked. But for the most part his appetite is gone. He looks like he has aged so much over the last few months. His energy is low. His left back leg he drags now and it is almost impossible for him to get up on his own now. He has had issues with pooping while laying down - but that is easy to clean up....but now he has lost his ability to hold his pee. This is no way for my friend to live.

So while I asked God for at least 1 more year back in 2006, he gave me double the time. So I cannot be angry. I can only be thankful for the extra measure I was given. 

So I ask for your prayers as we make this last journey with him this week and say our goodbyes. This December he would have been 14 years old. Not bad for a German Shepherd/Malamute mix. He is an awesome boy and I know I will miss him so much. But doing the right thing for him is not easy. 

Thank you in advance.

Robert Davis









Lobo in 2007









Lobo, me and Cotton (1994 - 2005) cleaning out to move in 1996 - moving to Georgia from California


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

My family's thoughts and prayers are with you at this time. I have bargined for the time left with a beloved friend more than once and have gone through the pain of knowing when it was time to uphold my end of the deal. Because of you, Lobo was. As painful as it is to us, it can be the greatest and most loving gift we can bestow. At almost 14, I would have to say that you did an amazing job keeping him happy and healthy. May you continue to find love, support and strength through friends.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Robert spend as much qulity time before next Friday that you can with Lobo, even if it is just a car ride or hainging out together watching TV.

I wish I could tell you that it is easy but it isn't. But you don't want Lobo to suffer. 

I also think that if we pay attention to our dogs, they will give us signals that it is time. Sometimes it is just a look, or it could be the sigh when they he settled like this is where I want to stay, I am to tired to move. It could be one of many things.

Cyber hugs. 

Val


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Sending you and Lobo lots of cyber hugs.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Saying my prayers for you and Lobo. He looks so happy, and I'm sure he has enjoyed a wonderful life with his dad...spoiled and loved. I know it is hard for you right now, I will keep you and Lobo in my thoughts. ( I have a 13 yr old that is also "aging " pretty quickly over the past few month....the arthritis is getting worse, and she sleeps a lot, but still in great spirits). Good luck on the vet visit...hopefully something can be done with medication to help him out.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What a beautiful boy-wonderful face. Please do take care.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

You are going on a journey none of us want to make , but we all must walk.... with our friends. We must be there for them as they were for us during our highs and lows. Know you are not alone. We are all there for you and Lobo. Take care and peace to you and Lobo.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

It sounds like you and Lobo have had many great times together. 
We'll be keeping the both of you in our thoughts and prayers this week.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I have been in your shoes several times with my own dogs and fosters.
Please cherish every moment you have together and create memories for a lifetime. The two of you are very lucky to have had each other, it is obvious that your time together was filled with love and joy.

Prayers going your way...

P.S. You can purchase boy-doggie diapers which will make the management of the incontinence a little easier.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry Robert, I missed this/ I know you told me Lobo hadnt been doing too well and kept wondering about him. 
Your obvious love for Lobo is what made me realize I was going to make Sashi a "kibble cake" this yr for his birthday yes, thats how much that video touched me. We didnt make it to his birthday but see, this is why it seems the older they get, the more we appreciate them/ I know Lobo had a wonderful life and very full and he wont feel pain anymore which none of us want. 
(((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm sorry Robert, you and Lobo are in my thougts and prayers.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

He's such a beautiful boy, Robert, and has the kindest face. Big 'ole teddy bear dog.







My thoughts and prayers will be with you both...

* For all the joy you've given me,
for the glory days gone by 
My best and final gift, My Love, 
I grant you wings to fly 
-- Author Unknown
 *


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

no matter how long it is, it's never long enough. many blessings to both you and lobo. take good care.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Bless you both. My heart and prayers are with you.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

I will be keeping you and Lobo in my prayers. This is not going to be easy but your happy memories and love will see you through.
God Bless


----------



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you in this difficult time. I am so sorry you have to go through this. I can only imagine the pain.... I hope the Vet has some encouraging news. God bless.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

Dear Robert. I recently lost my girl of 14 years. Over the last year we had together we came close to losing her several times and each time I prayed for more time with her. The very last time I prayed for the strength to let her go and to help me cope with the grief I knew I would feel once she was gone.

Sending you and Lobo many prayers.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: AngelesVonLobos doing the right thing for him is not easy.


Dear Robert,

Looking at that happy-go-lucky grin on Lobo's big jaw, I'd say you have always known how to do the right thing for him.

Both of you take care,
Mary Jane


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Robert, the pain you are and will be feeling is the price we pay for sparing our friends the last agonizing days. Lobo does not want either of you to suffer; he only wants to see you happy. But if both of you are in pain, that is no way to live. 

Do the right thing. It's not easy, believe me, but he will be better for it.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry Robert. Lobo looks like a very sweet and happy dog who has had a wonderful life. I think you'll know when it's time to let him go. In the meantime, treasure every moment with him.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I have some good news. This week Lobo seems to be having fewer issues....is smiling more, fewer pee accidents and moving a little better. So I've asked our vet to just take his blood and check his urine and let us know how things look. We have talked all week and have decided to hold off on putting him down until we know more from the doctor and also see how things progress over the next week or two. If we see steady improvements then we will be happy we held off.

Thank you everyone and still keep him and us in your prayers.

Robert


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Good luck at the vet office. My old dawg is on Proin (PPA) to help him with his incontinence. He only gets a quarter pill 2x/day and it helps quite a bit. Sometimes he has a little oops while sleeping, but we ignore it.







Hope things turn out well for Lobo!

PS: http://www.caberfeidh.com/Adequan.htm may not work for him, but if it does, it's pretty incredible.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you for the information on the pills...I will ask my vet today.

And to everyone - thank you for your wells wishes, prayers and thoughts.

Robert


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Hoping the appointment went well.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

We all share the love of our dear pets that allows us to put their quality of life into the factor. I am glad to hear that Lobo's taken a turn for the better and hope that you can enjoy more time with him. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Hoping that all goes well for you all!!!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Let us know what your vet says. Prayers for you and Lobo!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

He is doing good. I haven't seen so much energy coming from him in a long time. He saw the vet come in and he was all excited (not overly happy) but he was a trooper for the blood draw. She did see he was holding his urine (she helped him relieve his bladder more) which is probably why he is losing his urine in his sleep. We are using pill pockets and that seems to be good now - he is eating his pills without spitting them out. She said keep him on his meds and see how he does over the next few weeks. She will also tell us how his blood work comes out. 

Strange how they can go through the valley of death and then decide "I'm not going yet!" 

Thanks for the prayers and thoughts - I know that helped a lot!

Robert


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

We'll continue to send good thoughts your way!!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so glad Lobo decided to stay on Earth for a little more longer!
hugs to Lobo


----------



## bullet395 (Jun 18, 2007)

That is good news to hear. Every day he gives you is a gift and a blessing. I wish you both the best and enjoy your time together. You can't hug and kiss these guys enough.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

GREAT NEWS!!!!! Lobo's blood work came back 100% all Okay! Everything was normal and even somethings improved! What a turn around!!!!

Thank you everyone for your kind words, thoughts and prayers!

Robert


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Its always nice when we can end on that note!! Congrats and many more years to you both!


----------

